# Verzeichniss außerhalb des Root´s freigeben lampp



## Masterraven9 (29. Juli 2007)

Hy

ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum aber ich versuchs einfach mal ;-)

Also ich habe mir einen Webserver zum testen eingerichtet.
Betriebsystem ist Debian und wie schon oben geschrieben habe ich Lampp installiert.
Nun möchte ich eine Textdatei die sich im Ordner "etc/test" befindet öffnen, bearbeiten und speichern.
Außerdem möchte ich auch auf andere Elemente in diesem Ordner zugreifen und auch per FTP zugrief Daten hochladen usw..
Ich weiß das ich bestimmte Sachen in der httpd.conf einstellen muss aber nicht was.
Habe schon verschiedene Sachen versucht und hat auch mehr oder weniger funktioniert.
Im enddefekt war es immer so das die Datei entweder nicht gefunden oder keine Rechte zum bearbeiten vorhanden waren.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen

thx


----------



## Big-Tux (30. Juli 2007)

Das hat eigentlich nichts mit der httpd.conf zutun... um eine Datei bearbeiten zu können brauchst du einfach nur auf diesen Ordner sowie auf die Dateien die nötigen Schreibrechte vergeben (chmod 777 {filename}).

Um FTP-Zugriff auf diesen Ordner zu erlangen mußt du einfach nur einen FTP-User erstellen dessen (home) Verzeichniss dieser Ordner ist und der wiederrum die nötigen Rechte besitzt.

Allerdings rate ich ab diesen Ordner schon aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht als Unterordner von (etc) {Systemordner} zu verwenden. Wenn du einfach nur willst das es vom Netz aus nicht zugänglich ist reicht es vollkommen zu, eine Verzeichnissstufe unterhalb des DOC_ROOT zu bleiben dort hat man meistens sogar schon Standartmäßig FTP-Zugang.


----------

